# Confirmed villagers



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2019)

Let's make a list from what we saw or what was confirmed from different screenshots. Only known/returning characters will be listed here (so new characters will not be found here).

Special / service characters


Tom Nook
Timmy & Tommy
Isabelle (box art)
K.K. Slider (confirmed Saturday night concerts by Gamekult)
Mr. Ressetti (has a new job)
Harvey (box art)
Gulliver (HMV Japan stickers)
Saharah (HMV Japan stickers)
Wisp (HMV Japan stickers)
Mabel (render)
Sable (HMV Japan stickers)
Label (HMV Japan stickers)
Blathers (render)
Celeste (HMV Japan stickers)
Kicks (HMV Japan stickers)
Jack
Zipper
Jingle
Franklin
Pave

Villagers

*E3 2019*

Eunice
Freya
Fuschia
Goldie
Hamlet
Olivia

*September 4, 2019 Nintendo Direct*

Angus
Bill
Antonio
Butch
Filbert
Fauna
Lily
Lopez
Tammy
Rosie
Peanut
Peewee
Roald
Wolfgang

*October Nintendo Live 2019 pamphlet (Japan)*


Skye
Stitches
Beau
Mallary
Peaches
Poppy
Margie
Rowan
Tank
T-Bone 
Egbert
Kid Cat 
Iggly 
Piper 
Apple

*December 13 Nintendo Europe tweet*


Kiki
Vesta

*January 1st - Video Primer and Animal Crossing: New Horizons box art*

Flip
Apollo
Carrie
Rod
Bunnie
Goose
Gladys
Marshal
Lolly
Teddy
Chrissy
Colton
Julian
Francine

*January 21st - NintendoDream magazine villager renders*

Molly
Kitt
Aurora
Caesar
Chevre
Rocco
Melba
Budd
Octavian
Alfonso
Curt
Truffle
Jay
Fang

*January 2020 World Hobby Fair pamphlet (Japan)*


Merry

*February 1, 2020 Nintendo Germany Renders*


Friga
Hopper
Cube
Celia
Keaton
Sterling
Frank
Avery
Buzz
Pierce
Amelia
Phoebe
Flora
Blanche
Phil
Cranston
Julia
Sprocket
Sandy
Queenie
Zucker
Marina
Chadder
Peneloppe
Greta
Bettina
Kyle
Skye
Vivian
Dobie
Whitney
Lobo
Chief
Bianca
Claudia
Leonardo
Bangle
Tybalt
Rolf
Hazel
Sheldon
Poppy
Sylvana
Tasha
Cally
Ricky
Mint
Static
Sally
Caroline
Agent S
Nibbles
Pecan
Blaire
Pietro
Muffy
Frita
Timbra
Wendy
Curlos
Willow
Cashmere
Stella
Baabara
Ren?e
Merengue
Hornsby
Spike
Rhonda
Mira
Cole
Bonbon
Carmen
O'Hare
Hopkins
Claude
Doc
Ruby
Genji
Tiffany
Pippy
Gabi
Gaston
Snake
Coco
Dotty
Agnes
Pancetti
Kevin
Chops

*February 2, 2020 Japan Marketing artwork*


Pekoe

*February 20, 2020 Animal Crossing Direct*


Drift
Canberra
Violet
Diana
Shari
Klaus
Katt
Rodney
Charlise
Flurry
Sydney
Cherry
Bella
Erik
Bob
Bree
Flip
June
Shep
Savannah
Hans
Buck
Dizzy
Nate
Mac
Poncho
Bertha
Pinky
Alli
Ozzie
Tutu
Purrl
Patty
Sly
Eloise
Roscoe
Jitters
Flo

*February 20, 2020 Different Official Animal Crossing Websites (different languages)*


Punchy
Victoria
Deirdre
Axel
Annalisa
Rooney
Bitty
Hippeux
Teddy
Diva
Cyrano

I'll try and keep it up to date.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2019)

You forgot Freya who was in the trailer with Eunice.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for pointing it out! I added her


----------



## Boccages (Jun 17, 2019)

Updated with KK


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2019)

I wish someone would just confirm all villagers from NL (including WA) are returning so we can end the idea of villagers being cut. I can wait for new villager/species/GC returning villager announcements, but I really want the possible villagers being cut thing cleared up very soon.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I wish someone would just confirm all villagers from NL (including WA) are returning so we can end the idea of villagers being cut. I can wait for new villager/species/GC returning villager announcements, but I really want the possible villagers being cut thing cleared up very soon.



Honestly that's probably something that wont be known until after release or like a couple weeks before if someone gets an early copy and datamines it. I don't think any villagers are getting cut though. Cant say the same for NPCs like Harriet and Shrunk and other shopkeepers.

@Boccages, Mr. Resetti has been confirmed to be in the game in some way if you want that on your list.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Honestly that's probably something that wont be known until after release or like a couple weeks before if someone gets an early copy and datamines it. I don't think any villagers are getting cut though. Cant say the same for NPCs like Harriet and Shrunk and other shopkeepers.
> 
> @Boccages, Mr. Resetti has been confirmed to be in the game in some way if you want that on your list.


Might as well go through all the special characters rn.

Harriet I am worried a bit about, especially with the new customizable appearance thing. Shrunk I am more confident will be in the game. Afterall, emotions were shown. Redd will probably find a way in there some how, maybe an interesting villain role if a story was put into the game. Katrina maybe, I'll say it's more likely than not. Gracie maybe not, they seem to have redesigned all furniture, so it may be the end of the line for her. Leif I am pretty sure will be in the game as gardening and weeds seems to have taken a larger role. Kicks will probably be in as different shoes were shown, as were clothes, so put in the Able Sisters as well if there ever was any doubt. Lyle and Lottie were both used mainly in a recent game, so I am sure they will be in it somehow, possibly the same roles, Digby I'm sure will be in it and will be in charge of how the shopping works, while Isabelle will be in charge of how projects like anemeties (100% sure that is not how you spell it.) The museum has been in the series since the beginning, so it has to be back, I can see Celeste brining back constellations too. The museum 2nd floor is something I'd actually like to see removed if it isn't for constellations. Blathers will probably be back and maybe will serve food now. Resetti has been said to be in the game, maybe he will open an underground restaurant or shop. Don could help, but I don't care if he is in the game or not to be honest. Mail will definitely still be a feature, so lock in Pelly, Phyllis, and Pete. I doubt they remove the dream suite as it was one of the best new features in ACNL. I think Luna is safely in and it will probably be one of the shops you will eventually have to build. The retail shop is interesting because we know there is a new way to sell stuff. Maybe Reese and Cryus' shop will be built with the rest of the shops down the line, maybe they will have a new role, but there is a chance they don't get in, and honestly don't see that as something I would lose sleep over. Copper and Booker will probably be back with the same role as NL, just please make the lost and found more useful and it would be ideal to have them together, or at least switch shifts so we don't have to chose to have only 1 in our towns/islands. Kapp'n will probably be the pilot now, and Rover will probably have the same role he always had. Unfortunately, unless Tortimer Island returns, I think all of Kapp'n's family is cut, but it may very well not be. Their fate depends on that. If Tortimer island is in the game, expect Tortimer to have a very similar role, If it is not, expect him to find a different role unless he had passed on between the games. Dark? Yes, but Shrunk implies Master Frillard from City Folk died in between the games sometimes when you talk to him after receiving a new joke in Club LOL. Speaking of characters cut that there in City Folk, I doubt we will see Frillard, but Kaitlin and Serena have a chance to be in. Serena is definitely more likely if they can find a new role for her as I have no idea what role they would give Kaitlin. And of course her daughter Katie will likely have the same role she has always had, except now she may be an adult. Wendell from the Dream Suite will probably have the same role as I expect the Dream Suite to return. Gulliver will probably be back, but his UFO will return now too. Pascal is a pointless character in my opinion and I don't think he really needs to come back, but I think he will, probably with the same role as he had in New Leaf. As for all the holliday characters, expect them all to be back, but they will probably change how some holidays go. Having a different way the holiday is celebrated every year would be very unique and exciting, especially if they want people playing for more than one year. I am including Blanca in the holiday group as I expect her role in NH to be the same as it was in NL. Holiday villagers also include Chip and Nat, but it would be cool to have their roles expanded a bit, and it would be also cool to have events similar to the Bug-Off and Fishing Tourney be added, but that is going off topic for now. I don't think Harvey returns unless he becomes a villager as I feel the WA campground was definitely a one-time thing. I think Wisp will be the sole special character that is in charge of whatever the amiibo compatibilities may be. Turnips are a fantastic way to make bells, especially when you are first starting the game when there will be several people on here who will have threads about outstanding turnip prices. However, the question of where we will sell the turnips remains, and it makes it more likely for Reese and Cyrus to be back as it creates another important use for them. Unless of course, one of the Nookling brothers is in charge of the turnips prices and the Treehouse gameplay and trailer just didn't show it. That is always a possibility. I'm sure Lloyd will find a way into the game, probably similar to his, well, many roles in New Leaf. On a more minor note, snowmen were pretty much confirmed to be in the game in the trailer. Finally, we get to the OK Motors birds. I am split on whether or not they will me in the game. They will probably have to have a new role, maybe designing and working a plane at the airport. This would also eliminate Porter's role, opening the opportunity for Champ to be a villager again. I think it would be very cool to design our own town plane, so I hope the OK Motors crows would do something like that if they make it in the game. I am leaning more towards a yes in that they will find some role in New Horizons. That is all I have to say for now, and time will tell if these predictions turn out right or wrong.


----------



## DrewAC (Jun 17, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I wish someone would just confirm all villagers from NL (including WA) are returning so we can end the idea of villagers being cut. I can wait for new villager/species/GC returning villager announcements, but I really want the possible villagers being cut thing cleared up very soon.



Yeah, I really hope we won't have any villager cuts in New Horizons. 

Somebody tell GameFreak to stay away from AC: NH development stat!!


----------



## Boccages (Jun 17, 2019)

DrewAC said:


> Yeah, I really hope we won't have any villager cuts in New Horizons.
> 
> Somebody tell GameFreak to stay away from AC: NH development stat!!



To be frank, that's exactly why *I do not want new characters in Animal Crossing: New Horizons*. Bring back all the characters of Animal Crossing: Welcome amiibo (without the special Sanrio, Zelda and Splatoon rip offs) and those extra few from Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer and concentrate on making the villagers more unique, have more personality or better interactions with the other villagers and players. Why ? If they keep stacking more animals with each new iteration, one day Nintendo will go down the GameFreak road and just cut down on the overall roster for time constraints.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 4, 2019)

I've updated this list on September 4, 2019 following the Nintendo Direct presentation.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

So far I’m happy with who has been confirmed and am excited with who is coming next. I hope we are to be surprised with new villagers! I wonder if our old amiibo cards will still be compatible?


----------



## Boccages (Sep 4, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> So far I’m happy with who has been confirmed and am excited with who is coming next. I hope we are to be surprised with new villagers! I wonder if our old amiibo cards will still be compatible?



Aya Kyogoku said they know that Animal Crossing fans would love to use their Animal Crossing amiibo. But she hasn't said anything beyond that yet.


----------



## isabll (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm hoping for all NL villagers to come back, but for now I'm really happy that they've also shown us Fauna, Lopez, Lily and Rosie in the new direct!


----------



## isabll (Sep 5, 2019)

Sorry for the double reply, but I just noticed you forgot to include Roald! He can be seen fishing in the background in the most recent trailer.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 5, 2019)

isabll said:


> Sorry for the double reply, but I just noticed you forgot to include Roald! He can be seen fishing in the background in the most recent trailer.



Thanks for notifying me! I sure had noticed him since he’s one of my top 10 favorite characters, but somehow forgot to list him here. Bug is fixed now.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 5, 2019)

I was so happy to see Butch in the new trailer! He did a little sits on the ground! :’D


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 5, 2019)

After seeing that Lopez and Peanut are there, part of me now hopes that I may get both (or at least one of 
them) as starter villagers.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

i saw rosie. I was happy she was there. Not sure about Doc..
I want doc and rosie as my starter villagers


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2019)

LILYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm glad Rosie is in there and Wolfgang. So far the villager they have shown us are pretty good too! Really can't wait to see who I end up with.


----------



## isabll (Oct 16, 2019)

Should we also include the villagers that can be found here? The pamphlet was given out at the Nintendo Live 2019 and we can clearly see that they included Skye, Stitches, Beau, Mallary, Peaches, Poppy, Margie, Rowan, Tank, T-Bone, Egbert, Kid Cat, Iggly, Piper and Apple. Peanut, Antonio and Bill are also there, but we'd already seen them in the direct. They wouldn't put them in there if they weren't in the new game, right?


----------



## Boccages (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks for pointing it out ! I've added them to the list.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 16, 2019)

The developers said that amiibos will work with the game. So I'm gonna assume that every character that currently has an amiibo card or figure will be there somehow. They also said they won't be adding any new villagers or personality types this time. I gotta find the interview where they said it(I think it was the French one), but (They never said this, sorry!) I think it's safe to say that  nobody from New Leaf, including all the  Sanrio and RV ones will be cut this time. I just hope the squirrel sisters Cece and Viche make it back in, since their amiibos aren't part of the AC line, so they could be cut.   Same for Felyne, because he' so cute!


----------



## Bosca (Oct 16, 2019)

kemdi said:


> The developers said that amiibos will work with the game. So I'm gonna assume that every character that currently has an amiibo card or figure will be there somehow. They also said they won't be adding any new villagers or personality types this time. I gotta find the interview where they said it(I think it was the French one), but I think it's safe to say that  nobody from New Leaf, including all the  Sanrio and RV ones will be cut this time. I just hope the squirrel sisters Cece and Viche make it back in, since their amiibos aren't part of the AC line, so they could be cut.   Same for Felyne, because he' so cute!



I knew about the no new personality type, but no new animal villagers? This is disappointing, but it's also understandable. At least, like you say, a higher chance of no cuts.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 16, 2019)

It's not understandable at all. They have had 6 years to make this game. Inexcusable.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 16, 2019)

Bosca said:


> I knew about the no new personality type, but no new animal villagers? This is disappointing, but it's also understandable. At least, like you say, a higher chance of no cuts.



The devs never said that. It's the old phone game. kemdi is unwillingly spreading false informations. The devs said : no new personality type. They didn't say we would not get new villagers.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 16, 2019)

Boccages said:


> The devs never said that. It's the old phone game. kemdi is unwillingly spreading false informations. The devs said : no new personality type. They didn't say we would not get new villagers.



Well, that's a relief. Dreams of a Bat villager still lives.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm so glad some of my favorite villagers are still in the game, like Apple, Skye and Stitches. So a big thank you to whoever made the pamphlet. It's also nice to see Piper was in there too. Let's hope villagers like her who were apart of the 50 Welcome Amiibo villager cards can be moved in randomly too and not from just the cards. If it is the case, I would love to have certain villagers like Vivian move in one day. ^-^


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 16, 2019)

I think they should work on improving the design on the species we already have before adding any more. Then add in bats.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 16, 2019)

hmm...I could've sworn I saw an interview earlier in the summer with them saying that they wouldn't be adding new villagers and were gonna stick to all the ones from New Leaf...but maybe I am indeed mistaken...

***Edit:*** Nope, I'm wrong! I found the interview I was talking about! It was with IGN not the French mag one. What they said was: "In New Leaf, we were able to recruit and invite Villagers to be part of our town. Kyogoku said there would be a system [to] provide an opportunity to invite animals to the island, but not necessarily seek out one of Animal Crossing's many animals." 

So not that there wouldn't be any new villagers, just that you wouldn't be able to pick your villagers like in New Leaf, and that you can't kick out the two villagers you start with! 

My mistake and I'm so sorry if I worried anyone.  I've been so excited about this game, that I've been reading everything there is on it, and some of the info got a little warped.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh, well ignore what I said then. Piper being confirmed is great news for the WA amiibo villagers.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 16, 2019)

kemdi said:


> hmm...I could've sworn I saw an interview earlier in the summer with them saying that they wouldn't be adding new villagers and were gonna stick to all the ones from New Leaf...but maybe I am indeed mistaken...


To be blunt, I knew they had not said that, because I would have really liked it if they had chosen to not add any more villagers. Why ? Because I think they should concentrate on those one they have not brought back since the GameCube before starting to create new characters. Besides, with nearly 500 characters, I think we have enough. I wouldn't want Nintendo to go down the Pok?mon Shield/Sword road and say : well, there are too many animal villagers now, so let's axe a few of them. That would piss me off. They have done that before with Wild World, and people are still longing for some of those missing characters ever since.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2019)

Great list! Very helpful to start thinking about what villager you might want! Thanks!


----------



## twinkletoes (Oct 20, 2019)

omg margie was confirmed!? my favorite villager <3


----------



## Boccages (Dec 13, 2019)

Added the new villagers seen in the Nintendo Europe tweets of today


----------



## isabll (Jan 2, 2020)

From the new cover art and Japanese trailer it looks like we can add Rod, Apollo, Bunnie, Carrie, Goose, Gladys, Marshal, Lolly, Teddy, Colton, Chrissy and Margie (you can see her pink shirt in the trailer at 0:17) to the list. I think I also saw Sheldon in the back at 0:25 and Julian and Francine on the left between 0:02 and 0:05. Not sure if I missed anyone!


----------



## Boccages (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks so much Isabil. The fact is I’m pretty sure now we’ll get all of the New Leaf: Welcome amiibo characters back. So should I just keep on updating this list, or should I just post that and consider it case closed?


----------



## isabll (Jan 2, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Thanks so much Isabil. The fact is I’m pretty sure now we’ll get all of the New Leaf: Welcome amiibo characters back. So should I just keep on updating this list, or should I just post that and consider it case closed?



I'd keep updating the list until they officially announce that all villagers will be returning, but if it's too much trouble for you you don't have to!


----------



## Villager Fan (Jan 2, 2020)

isabll said:


> From the new cover art and Japanese trailer it looks like we can add Rod, Apollo, Bunnie, Carrie, Goose, Gladys, Marshal, Lolly, Teddy, Colton, Chrissy and Margie (you can see her pink shirt in the trailer at 0:17) to the list. I think I also saw Sheldon in the back at 0:25 and Julian and Francine on the left between 0:02 and 0:05. Not sure if I missed anyone!



I don’t think that was Sheldon you saw. It was most defintiely Flip.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 2, 2020)

Updated, Thanks Isabel, and Villager Fan !


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

I?m starting a Tangy prayer circle ;u;


----------



## isabll (Jan 3, 2020)

Villager Fan said:


> I don?t think that was Sheldon you saw. It was most defintiely Flip.



Yes, you're right, thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 3, 2020)

I am so happy Apollo is confirmed, he is one of my favorite villagers <33333

If only my other favorites can get confirmed, and perhaps a long-awaited return of Valise <33333


----------



## Boccages (Jan 21, 2020)

This list was updated with the never before confirmed characters that had their render in the latest Nintendo Dream magazine (Japan).


----------



## Licorice (Jan 21, 2020)

Me watching for gorillas and hippos


----------



## Boccages (Jan 25, 2020)

Added Merry in from the World Hobby Fair (Japan) pamphlet


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you going to add the new mystery ones?


----------



## Boccages (Jan 28, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> Are you going to add the new mystery ones?



As what? Mystery bear, mystery lizard, mystery cat with glasses?


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 28, 2020)

Boccages said:


> As what? Mystery bear, mystery lizard, mystery cat with glasses?



ya


----------



## Boccages (Jan 28, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> ya



 How ?bout no? I’ll add Gulliver and whatnot though.


----------



## Magicman (Jan 28, 2020)

Someone else should make a more complete list now with the new mystery ones!
Has anyone with a my nintendo account got the ac 2020 birthday calendar?
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ng_birthday_calendar_in_time_for_new_horizons
This looks like somthing that we can use to confirm villagers


----------



## Boccages (Jan 28, 2020)

Magicman said:


> Someone else should make a more complete list now with the new mystery ones!
> Has anyone with a my nintendo account got the ac 2020 birthday calendar?
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ng_birthday_calendar_in_time_for_new_horizons
> This looks like somthing that we can use to confirm villagers



I have that calendar. And no, I wouldn't use it to confirm anything.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 28, 2020)

Magicman said:


> Someone else should make a more complete list now with the new mystery ones!
> Has anyone with a my nintendo account got the ac 2020 birthday calendar?
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ng_birthday_calendar_in_time_for_new_horizons
> This looks like somthing that we can use to confirm villagers



Well, can’t add mystery ones if you don’t have names, also, they’re on merchandise with quality of 144p.

Yes, while you COULD do this, it’s better to release it based on what Nintendo releases through trailers, as things can change. Hence why this list is taking a while to fill up (also, the new villagers aren’t even on this release, wont be surprised if a revision comes out later with an updated list.)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't want any new villagers persay, just every villager ever.   hoping for hugged the Koala and Rio the Ostrich!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 1, 2020)

90 villagers were confirmed through the release of 250 renders today by Nintendo Germany. Thanks to Animal Crossing World for posting all of them.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2020)

Pekoe, Julian and Beau has been confirmed. 
https://mobile.twitter.com/ACPocketNews/status/1223903272760639488


----------



## Villager Fan (Feb 2, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Pekoe, Julian and Beau has been confirmed.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ACPocketNews/status/1223903272760639488



Beau and Julian have been previously confirmed. Pekoe hasn’t though.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

I love Gabi and I'm pleased to have seen her, but I love her cute little tartan dress and she isn't wearing that anymore


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 2, 2020)

So how many villagers have been confirmed to be in the game overall now? I'd count on my own but I don't feel like it lmao.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 2, 2020)

More than 160 are confirmed as of now. People are pretty confident all the Welcome amiibo villagers are back (except the San Rio, and the Nintendo-related ones like Wolf Link, Cece, Ganon, etc.) and we know there are new villagers to boot. We don't know how many villagers there is in total though.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 2, 2020)

Boccages said:


> More than 160 are confirmed as of now. People are pretty confident all the Welcome amiibo villagers are back (except the San Rio, and the Nintendo-related ones like Wolf Link, Cece, Ganon, etc.) and we know there are new villagers to boot. We don't know how many villagers there is in total though.



The Kiki and Lala wand has been seen in game, so some people are predicting that the Sanrio villagers actually will be back. I hope they come back! The game has Amiibo compatibility so it would make sense if we can use our Sanrio cards again


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 2, 2020)

Dewy said:


> The Kiki and Lala wand has been seen in game, so some people are predicting that the Sanrio villagers actually will be back. I hope they come back! The game has Amiibo compatibility so it would make sense if we can use our Sanrio cards again



I hope they come back as regular move-in villagers


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2020)

Updated for today's direct and new websites


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 20, 2020)

But where's Daisy?!


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

only like 7 of my dreamies have been confirmed so far but i don?t think any of the villagers that were in new leaf will be cut.

also under february 1st and under queenie?s name, it says marvin - who is that? 0_o


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> only like 7 of my dreamies have been confirmed so far but i don’t think any of the villagers that were in new leaf will be cut.
> 
> also under february 1st and under queenie’s name, it says marvin - who is that? 0_o



That is Zucker's French name. Here, I edited it.


----------



## cicely (Feb 20, 2020)

On which of the sites did you find Teddy? He's my fave so I'm pretty excited to see him.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2020)

cicely said:


> On which of the sites did you find Teddy? He's my fave so I'm pretty excited to see him.



Italian and French


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Feb 20, 2020)

Super hyped Hans is back. Super underrated.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2020)

I AM SO HAPPY ROONEY IS CONFIRMED!!!!!!  He is my #1 favorite villager of ALL TIME right now!!! <3333333

When I found the website this morning and I was scrolling through the videos and the pictures, my heart skipped a beatas I saw the one with Rooney, and I was pretty practially bouncing off the walls for the next two hours! <333


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 20, 2020)

I found this on Twitter, it's about using the amiibo cards and the figurines in the game.
https://mobile.twitter.com/ACPocketNews/status/1230601194499788801


The Sanrio villagers: Marty, Chai, Toby, Rilla, Etoile and Chelsea won't be in the game, but you might can get a poster when using their cards?

Also Viche (rip), Cece, Inkwell, W.Link, Ganon, Epona, Medli and Felyne probably won't make a comeback as well.


----------



## Fey (Feb 20, 2020)

First off, thanks for this comprehensive list! 

I'm a little late on my NH information intake, but seeing the new Direct definitely redirected (...hehe) my attention back toward AC and the forum. I'm excited some of my favorites (Hans and Roscoe!) were confirmed today, along with some villagers I know others here have been hoping for (Canberra, Savannah). 

It looks like former Welcome Amiibo villagers will be included for everyone (Julia, Dobie etc.), so that's definitely something I'm happy and excited about ^^


----------

